# Teething causing a bad latch



## mommytoonegirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Could dd's teething be causing her to have a bad latch? I ensure a good latch when she starts out but then she pulls back to just have my nipple in her mouth so I de-latch her and then get her back on properly and she does it again and again and it hurts my breasts so badly. Anything I can do to help keep her latched well?


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

if you do, let me know!









Don't worry - it will pass soon! And in the meantime - HUGS!


----------



## mommytoonegirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you. It comes and goes throughout the day, i try to nurse her when I can tell she's got some teething pain (she's normally super easy going and rarely cries--boy am I blessed) because it is so comforting to her but that's when it's worst


----------



## Frisbee (Feb 7, 2007)

nak Curious - which teeth is your dd getting in? My lo has been doing this lately and she just sprouted two top teeth. I'm wondering if they might hurt somehow when she sucks.


----------



## mommytoonegirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frisbee* 
nak Curious - which teeth is your dd getting in? My lo has been doing this lately and she just sprouted two top teeth. I'm wondering if they might hurt somehow when she sucks.

She's got 4 huge white bumps on top and at least 2 on the bottom.


----------



## Frisbee (Feb 7, 2007)

Yikes! That's a lot of teeth to be getting at once! My DD has three on the bottom and two coming in on top, and I thought she had a lot going on!

I guess both of us will just stick with it and hope they get over it soon....


----------



## mommytoonegirl (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't know how much longer until they pop out I know it'll be terrible until then. I really thought we were going to get some cutting action done a few weeks ago since she was super drooly, super clingy, super just everything, everything was so amplified that she isn't normally like that. She is normally content to just hang out and play either in her exersaucer (when I'm cooking dinner, she hates being on my back in her sling) but she's been so whiny and fussy lately and it's driving me batty lol. Hopefully the pediatrician will have some good suggestions (Hyland's teething tablets work wonders to calm her down at night enough to get to sleep)


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

I brew a bit of chamomille tea and put it in the fridge. Then I can give him a bit out of a cup or in a bottle or sippy. Also putting some on a rag gives them something cold to chew on - and chamomile is the 1st active incredient in the hylands tabs.

g/l!


----------



## jenji (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm having the same issue. we just got 2 bottom teeth and 1 top and are working on the other top and DS's latch is terrible lately. I've been living in lansinoh or hydrogels for the last 3 weeks.
so is it just not possible to correct latch at this point?


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Same here too - if there's any way to fix that latch I'd love to know!


----------

